# Hope you guys save some for us!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I get off work at 11:00pm and I'm hoping to be in the water by 12:15 if all works out. If there is a strong SE wind and our N side of our Bay is Chocolate milk, do you guys think it'll be a waste of time to hit the S side of it in the bayous? Last time we went on the S side in the bayous and we saw everything but Flounder. I was wondering when the Flounder come into the bays this time of year, do they tend to bed down closer to the pass or do they beline to the river deltas? I'm doubting going, so reverse thinking makes me think, this could be the night we get our first Flounder! If I have any luck, I'm definetly going to post a picture for you guys. I might even have it stuffed! (w/crabmeat!) LOL..

Happy Fishing everyone!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I would try anywhere that has calm water and decent water visibility.Good Luck and i hope you find some.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck to you!!! hopefully you will get some!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Boy the wind is about 2 mph over here. It looks like a great night to go after them! Theyv'e got to be out there somewhere!

Hopefully we make it out and I havea report in the am.

signed,

Rookie in a boat!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luck again,i think i am gonna go hunt me down some mullet tonight,getting ready to head out here in the next few minutes.Don't forget to give us a report either way if you go and hope to see a big flatty or more in the pics.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well here is my report. I was off work at 11:00pm last night. I went home and almost didn't go. I decided to go at 3:00am and it was extremely low tide! The one place I've been wanting to go at, the boat ramp was so shallow that when I was backing the boat into the H2O, the exhaust pipe on my truck started bubbling in the water. I drive a Z-71. Anyway the boat was still stuck on the trailer so I had to take it back out of the water and go to another spot. The same place that I went last time. It is covered in grass very heavy! It needs a lawnmower!. I went by myself and my wife decided to stay home. I was out until daylight and didn't see even "one" Flounder! I feel like painting a white stripe down the center of my boat because I keep getting "Skunked"! I think that Flounder aren't meant to hang out where there is a lot of grass. I am going to go again and hit the spot I've been wanting to go to and try it when the tide changes. I saw lots of Trout and a few Redfish, and tons of small live shrimp and mullet. This posting is a little embarrassing but I have to say that I covered a lot of area and if there were any out there, I wouldv'e seen them! I'll get the hang of it soon! Having the TM up on the starboard side and being up front is definitely the way to go! The wind picked up to be a SW to SE and was at least 8-15mph. Not a good night last night! I hope to have a successful posting for you guys soon! I sure do appreciate the help!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I tend to stay away from heavy grassed areas myself,but no need to be embarrased we have all come home on way more than one occasion with a empty cooler.I actually think that is part of floundering.:banghead


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

like last chance said...no need to be embarrassed! i agree it is a part of it! and you will get the hang of it soon!!! so did you move your TM???


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep!, moved TM up front and onto the starboard side. It's kind of funny but I got to tell you. I don't have seats right now up front and I mounted the TM and then it was pretty high above the boat. I went to my wood shop and got my wooden bar stool and took it along. When I was on the water, that height of the bar stool and the TM being up there worked great! I had a SE wind to my back, and a pefect place to sit, had my lights on the front and port side. My TM on a #1-2 speed off the starboard. Man, it felt as if that was the perfect speed and perfect way to cover alot of area. I guess you call that "drifting with the wind". However, when my wife goes, I've got to get two seats up there. I'm not giving up. I've never done that when it comes to fishing. That just challenges me more when I haven't figured it out.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see you moved your TM up front! beats the hell out of polling i think!!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I know where your comming from with the bar stool,i actually like to stand on the front of my boat as i am floundering because i feel i can see a little farther all around. The higher the better for me,just make sure it is stable if you have a boat throwing wake.:doh


----------

